# How's Your Mood #2



## Ozzy47 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Feb 12, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Feb 12, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Feb 13, 2021)

Not too bad


----------



## Emerald (Feb 13, 2021)

Good


----------



## Kyng (Feb 13, 2021)

Not too bad  .


----------



## toetapping (Feb 13, 2021)

happy


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 13, 2021)

Pretty good


----------



## Lisa (Feb 13, 2021)

pretty good.


----------



## marti (Feb 13, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Feb 14, 2021)

Not good


----------



## toetapping (Feb 14, 2021)

good


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2021)

good.


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

okay


----------



## pat (Feb 15, 2021)

fine


----------



## Emerald (Feb 15, 2021)

good


----------



## toetapping (Feb 15, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Feb 15, 2021)

okay


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 15, 2021)

Pretty good


----------



## marti (Feb 15, 2021)

ok


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 16, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Feb 16, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Emerald (Feb 16, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Feb 16, 2021)

good


----------



## Nilla (Feb 16, 2021)

Cold. We've been having quite a cold winter this week. It's been in the negatives. Thank god for my gaming PC which gives off a crap ton of heat (along with my husband's) and our two space heaters.


----------



## marti (Feb 16, 2021)

Okay now


----------



## pat (Feb 17, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Emerald (Feb 17, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Feb 17, 2021)

Happy


----------



## kikipetie (Feb 17, 2021)

freezing


----------



## pat (Feb 17, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Feb 17, 2021)

okay


----------



## toetapping (Feb 17, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Feb 18, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 18, 2021)

Feeling lazy


----------



## Gibby (Feb 18, 2021)

bit stressed


----------



## toetapping (Feb 18, 2021)

Happy


----------



## marti (Feb 18, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Feb 19, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok, Just tired.


----------



## kikipetie (Feb 19, 2021)

good


----------



## toetapping (Feb 19, 2021)

Happy


----------



## Kyng (Feb 19, 2021)

Good, but getting tired.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 20, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 20, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Feb 20, 2021)

Good


----------



## Lisa (Feb 20, 2021)

good


----------



## marti (Feb 20, 2021)

okay


----------



## pat (Feb 21, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 21, 2021)

Great


----------



## toetapping (Feb 21, 2021)

happy


----------



## Lisa (Feb 21, 2021)

good


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Feb 21, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Feb 21, 2021)

Tired


----------



## kikipetie (Feb 21, 2021)

ok


----------



## marti (Feb 21, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 22, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Feb 22, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Feb 22, 2021)

Tired tonight


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 22, 2021)

Getting tired


----------



## marti (Feb 22, 2021)

Ok


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Feb 23, 2021)

up and down


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 23, 2021)

Good.


----------



## pat (Feb 23, 2021)

Fine


----------



## toetapping (Feb 23, 2021)

good


----------



## kikipetie (Feb 23, 2021)

good


----------



## Gibby (Feb 23, 2021)

sad


----------



## pat (Feb 23, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Feb 23, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Feb 24, 2021)

happy


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 24, 2021)

Tired


----------



## pat (Feb 24, 2021)

okay


----------



## Emerald (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Feb 24, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 25, 2021)

happy


----------



## toetapping (Feb 25, 2021)

good


----------



## kikipetie (Feb 25, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Feb 26, 2021)

_okay_


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 26, 2021)

Good


----------



## Emerald (Feb 26, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2021)

good


----------



## toetapping (Feb 26, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Feb 26, 2021)

Bedtime


----------



## marti (Feb 26, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Feb 27, 2021)

_okay_


----------



## toetapping (Feb 27, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 27, 2021)

Fine


----------



## pat (Feb 27, 2021)

Getting tired


----------



## marti (Feb 27, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Gibby (Feb 28, 2021)

ok


----------



## Kyng (Feb 28, 2021)

Kinda anxious, really  .


----------



## pat (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Feb 28, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 1, 2021)

stomach ache


----------



## Jane (Mar 1, 2021)

my back hurts.....sorry about your tummy Pat


----------



## Emerald (Mar 1, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 1, 2021)

happy


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 1, 2021)

Good


----------



## marti (Mar 1, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 2, 2021)

okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 2, 2021)

good


----------



## Gibby (Mar 2, 2021)

ok


----------



## toetapping (Mar 2, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 2, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Lisa (Mar 2, 2021)

good.


----------



## marti (Mar 2, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 3, 2021)

Good


----------



## Gibby (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Too early to tell 😋


----------



## pat (Mar 3, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2021)

pretty good.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 3, 2021)

good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 3, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 3, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Mar 3, 2021)

okay


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 3, 2021)

ok


----------



## marti (Mar 3, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 4, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2021)

pretty good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 4, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 4, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Mar 4, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 4, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 5, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 5, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 5, 2021)

good


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 5, 2021)

good


----------



## marti (Mar 5, 2021)

tried


----------



## Emerald (Mar 6, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 6, 2021)

fine


----------



## marti (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 6, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 6, 2021)

tired


----------



## marti (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Emerald (Mar 7, 2021)

Good


----------



## marti (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok


----------



## pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 7, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 7, 2021)

Great


----------



## marti (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 8, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Mar 8, 2021)

Not good today


----------



## toetapping (Mar 8, 2021)

good


----------



## marti (Mar 8, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

okay


----------



## pat (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Lisa (Mar 9, 2021)

pretty good.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 9, 2021)

good


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

ok


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 9, 2021)

Tired.


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

tired


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 10, 2021)

happy


----------



## Lisa (Mar 10, 2021)

pretty good.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 11, 2021)

Tired


----------



## pat (Mar 11, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Emerald (Mar 11, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 11, 2021)

good


----------



## marti (Mar 11, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 12, 2021)

okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 12, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 12, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok


----------



## pat (Mar 13, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Emerald (Mar 13, 2021)

Good


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2021)

pretty good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

not bad


----------



## pat (Mar 13, 2021)

okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 13, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 13, 2021)

okay


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 13, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

Tired now.


----------



## marti (Mar 13, 2021)

ok


----------



## Gibby (Mar 14, 2021)

relaxed


----------



## pat (Mar 14, 2021)

okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 14, 2021)

Tired.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 14, 2021)

happy


----------



## Emerald (Mar 14, 2021)

okay


----------



## marti (Mar 14, 2021)

ok


----------



## Gibby (Mar 15, 2021)

slightly irritated


----------



## pat (Mar 15, 2021)

okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Mar 15, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 15, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Mar 15, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 16, 2021)

okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 16, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 16, 2021)

Headache


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Mar 16, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 17, 2021)

okay


----------



## Gibby (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Emerald (Mar 17, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Mar 17, 2021)

okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

fine


----------



## toetapping (Mar 17, 2021)

happy


----------



## marti (Mar 17, 2021)

ok


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 17, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 18, 2021)

Tired today


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 18, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 18, 2021)

okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 18, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Mar 18, 2021)

okay


----------



## loneliness (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm okay.

It took a lot of courage for me to sign up to this site because I'm a very anxious and private person. I'm really happy I took the leap.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 18, 2021)

loneliness said:


> I'm okay.
> 
> It took a lot of courage for me to sign up to this site because I'm a very anxious and private person. I'm really happy I took the leap.


We're happy to have you


----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2021)

okay


----------



## Emerald (Mar 19, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 19, 2021)

Tired now.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 19, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2021)

Tired


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 19, 2021)

ok, I guess


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Good


----------



## loneliness (Mar 20, 2021)

Actually feel pretty okay the past couple of days. Must be the weekend.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 20, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 20, 2021)

good


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

ok


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Confused


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

ok


----------



## Gibby (Mar 21, 2021)

tired *yawns*


----------



## pat (Mar 21, 2021)

okay today


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

Happy


----------



## Kyng (Mar 21, 2021)

A bit tired.


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

Ok


----------



## toetapping (Mar 21, 2021)

happy


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

ok


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

Okay


----------



## pat (Mar 22, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 22, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Mar 22, 2021)

happy


----------



## toetapping (Mar 22, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 22, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 22, 2021)

Tired


----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2021)

Okay


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

ok


----------



## toetapping (Mar 23, 2021)

happy


----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Tired


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 23, 2021)

good


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

relaxed


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 24, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Kyng (Mar 24, 2021)

Not too bad. Glad I took the day off work  .


----------



## toetapping (Mar 24, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 24, 2021)

Tired tonight


----------



## Neelix (Mar 24, 2021)

I‘m tired too, Pat.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 24, 2021)

happy


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 25, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Gibby (Mar 25, 2021)

ok


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 25, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 25, 2021)

Tired tonight


----------



## toetapping (Mar 25, 2021)

happy


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

ok


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Mar 26, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 26, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Mar 26, 2021)

happy


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Gibby (Mar 27, 2021)

fed up with people being "offended" all the time, it's ridiculous ! you can decide not to be offended how about that?


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2021)

okay


----------



## toetapping (Mar 27, 2021)

good


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 27, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2021)

okay


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

ok


----------



## Emerald (Mar 28, 2021)

Good


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Catsmother (Mar 28, 2021)

Tired


----------



## pat (Mar 28, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Mar 28, 2021)

good


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Much better! 😁


----------



## pat (Mar 28, 2021)

Tired


----------



## marti (Mar 28, 2021)

ok


----------



## pat (Mar 29, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Emerald (Mar 29, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 29, 2021)

Fine


----------



## toetapping (Mar 29, 2021)

happy


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 29, 2021)

stomach ache


----------



## pat (Mar 29, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Kivessout (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Mar 30, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy


----------



## Kyng (Mar 30, 2021)

Sleepy


----------



## toetapping (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy


----------



## Lisa (Mar 30, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Mar 31, 2021)

fine


----------



## toetapping (Mar 31, 2021)

happy


----------



## Emerald (Mar 31, 2021)

Bit tired


----------



## pat (Apr 1, 2021)

okay


----------



## Lisa (Apr 1, 2021)

good


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 1, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Apr 1, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Apr 2, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 2, 2021)

Happy


----------



## toetapping (Apr 2, 2021)

Good


----------



## Gibby (Apr 2, 2021)

arsey


----------



## kikipetie (Apr 2, 2021)

good


----------



## Nilla (Apr 2, 2021)

I feel OK.


----------



## pat (Apr 3, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Apr 3, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Apr 4, 2021)

Good


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 4, 2021)

tired


----------



## toetapping (Apr 4, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Apr 4, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Apr 5, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Apr 5, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Emerald (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Kyng (Apr 5, 2021)

Not too bad  .


----------



## pat (Apr 5, 2021)

Fine


----------



## kikipetie (Apr 5, 2021)

good


----------



## toetapping (Apr 5, 2021)

good


----------



## loneliness (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm okay lately, keeping myself busy. Trying to keep irrational thoughts at bay.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 6, 2021)

still arsey


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 6, 2021)

Good.


----------



## pat (Apr 6, 2021)

Tired


----------



## toetapping (Apr 7, 2021)

happy


----------



## Emerald (Apr 8, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Apr 8, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Lisa (Apr 8, 2021)

good.


----------



## Nilla (Apr 8, 2021)

Annoyed. Whenever I want to write something really good, like a quality topic, my brain dies and all my ideas go out the window..


----------



## toetapping (Apr 8, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Apr 9, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Apr 9, 2021)

happy


----------



## kikipetie (Apr 9, 2021)

good


----------



## pat (Apr 10, 2021)

Okay


----------



## toetapping (Apr 10, 2021)

Content


----------



## pat (Apr 11, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Kyng (Apr 11, 2021)

Not too bad, but getting tired.


----------



## toetapping (Apr 11, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Apr 12, 2021)

Good


----------



## toetapping (Apr 12, 2021)

great


----------



## pat (Apr 16, 2021)

Good


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 16, 2021)

Just fine


----------



## Kyng (Apr 19, 2021)

Getting tired.


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ok today


----------



## pat (Apr 20, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 20, 2021)

Good


----------



## pat (Apr 23, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Kyng (Apr 23, 2021)

A bit sleepy.


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 23, 2021)

Just ehh, bit tired


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 24, 2021)

Still tired.


----------



## Kyng (Apr 25, 2021)

Sneezy >_< .


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2021)

Happy


----------



## Rohan (Apr 25, 2021)

Happy


----------



## pat (Apr 26, 2021)

Fine


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 26, 2021)

Fine I guess


----------



## Kyng (Apr 28, 2021)

Tired.


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 28, 2021)

A little anxious.


----------

